# 40g tang tank (Timid, Hiding calvus/compressiceps)



## Denswins (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a 40g tanganyika tank but my calvus and compressiceps (excuse my spelling if it is off) are always hiding in a shell or decoration and only come out during feeding (cautiously) is there any way I could make them feel more comfortable so they come out more often?  Thanks in advance. My fish include three tropheus, a brichardi, a leleupi, clavus, compressicep, synodontis catfish, and a couple others i do not know the names. ( Again excuse the spelling please)


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

How long have you had them?

Some say covering the tank with a black sheet for a few days can help. I think Charles mentioned that with Cardinal Tetras. So he might have more info on that. 

Sometimes fish prefer to be in a group or atleast a pair. How many of each species do you have? Im not sure what Calvus/Comps prefer but it's an idea. My Calvus's are a little shy too but they don't hide.


----------



## Denswins (Jun 26, 2014)

About 5 months I only have 1 Calvus and 1 Comp. Ill try the black sheet idea thanks!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

What else is in the tank? Are they wild caught?


----------



## Denswins (Jun 26, 2014)

none are wild caught whatever i mentioned in the first post 3 tropheus a lelupei, brichardi, julido marlieri a shell dweller not sure of name and one other i don't know what it is, also a synodontis catfish , sometimes the calves and comp get picked on but they just sit there and do not run away, kinda just take the beating it's bizarre but nothing excessive.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Another thing that might work is adding more shells or hiding places. Maybe they don't feel safe so they don't venture far from home. I did notice a difference in my Calvus once I added another one. They paired up so Im not sure how they would of reacted if they were both males.


----------



## Denswins (Jun 26, 2014)

Great thanks a lot !


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

keep an eye on your brichardi.... they can be agressive. I have a 40 gal breeder with 3 white Calvus and 1 black calvus.... shellies, juli's... petrocolas catfish.... and one mean Brichardi .... My calvus were shy at first but now since I added a couple more they are out even more now. I have another tank with about 13 comps / yellow calvus and they are out all the time..

Good luck.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

My comps are fairly shy. I have 4 of them in a 55 gal tank and usually they're hiding behind some rock. They're about 2-2.5" long in a tank with julies, a leleupi, cyprichromis, and shellies. The comps get attacked by the shellies quite a bit. When your comps/calvus stay there and take a beating, do you notice that they angle their body? They have really sharp scales so when they get attacked they angle their body so the fish who attack them cut their mouths on the scales and eventually stop attacking them. I think yours are shy because they are single specimens in a tank with a lot of other species. They're really slow growing fish so they'll constantly get picked on while the other fish keep getting bigger.


----------



## Denswins (Jun 26, 2014)

Well i figured it out I moved his shell so he came out and he was being harassed pretty bad by the other fish.


----------

